# tronco di pino



## lenon_perez

Se dicono che qualcuno è un "tronco di pino", cosa vuol dire? Nel testo che ho trovato, il tronco di pino era Johnny Depp.
Me lo potete spiegare o dare qualche traduzione possibile?
Grazie.


----------



## Lamy

Un "tronco di pino" è un uomo molto sexy. Ovviamete il tono è informale, come dire "un gran figo". Di solito si intende che sia anche fisicamente "possente", muscoloso, anche se forse non è esattamente il caso di Johnny Depp . Che comunque definirei senza problemi "un bel tronco di pino"


----------



## lenon_perez

Haha ora lo capisco. Grazie mille, Lamy!


----------



## VogaVenessian

Dunque tronco di pino = gran figo?
Sicure (sicuri)?
Considerate che dare del tronco a qualcuno, in particolare a un attore, potrebbe voler dire che è legnoso/ statico/ un palo/ ...
Certo che la specificazione "di pino" potrebbe rovesciarne il significato, appunto nel senso riportato da Lamy. Potrebbe ...ma io non l'ho mai sentito.


----------



## giginho

Ciao a Tutti!

Dall'alto del mio essere sex symbol, vengo spesso definito "tronco di pino"!  

A quanto ne so io, tronco di pino riferito ad un uomo è proprio inteso come: è un gran figo, al di là del fatto che sia palestrato o meno....e Giovanni Deeppo è senza dubbio un troncaccio di pino (e io sono felicemente etero...)


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Mai sentita l'espressione. Interessante, però.
Sarebbe anche utile sapere se "pino" va inteso come "pino marittimo" o come "abete" (quello dell'albero di Natale). Lo chiedo perché, dalle mie parti, pochi saprebbero riconoscere un pino marittimo — a meno che non fosse su una cartolina da Napoli — ma quasi tutti direbbero "Guarda che bel pino!" ammirando un abete dolomitico.
Detto questo, però, resto lo stesso un po' perplesso davanti al modo di dire, dato che né il pino (marittimo) né l'abete mi colpiscono per bellezza scultorea. Vuoi mettere la _quercia_...

Cari saluti.

GS


----------



## violadaprile

VogaVenessian said:


> Dunque tronco di pino = gran figo?
> Sicure (sicuri)?
> Considerate che dare del tronco a qualcuno, in particolare a un attore, potrebbe voler dire che è legnoso/ statico/ un palo/ ...
> Certo che la specificazione "di pino" potrebbe rovesciarne il significato, appunto nel senso riportato da Lamy. Potrebbe ...ma io non l'ho mai sentito.



Mai sentito neanch'io ...
All'immagine di un tronco associo uno legnoso, poco duttile, come dice Voga.
Oppure addirittura un po' tonto, tipo "testa di legno, dura"
Qualunque specie di pino sia, o di abete.

In che zone si usa?

PS invece alla quercia associo una grande salute, resistenza e forza fisica (e magari un po' di annetti ...)


----------



## giginho

Beh, dai Giorgiuzzo, in fin dei conti il pino è alto, snello, slanciato (parlo dell'albero di natale, ovvio!) e poi è ordinato, ha tutti i rami al posto giusto, gli aghi in ordine....sembra pettinato!!!!! Insomma, sembra proprio il giginho degli alberi! 

Se non ricordo male, una volta, anche la Littizzetto (nota mia concittadina) aveva usato l'espressione durante un intervento in una trasmissione televisiva nazionale!

P.S. dalle mie parti nessuno sa nemmeno dell'esistenza del pino marittimo, per noi di marittimo esistono solo le alpi!!!!!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti , ciao-ciao, Gigi  

Mai sentita nemmeno io l'espressione "è un tronco di pino" ... ma proprio pensando allo stile della Littizzetto, non potrebbe essere una forma ironica per "un bel fusto" (d'albero, chiaramente)?


----------



## Akire72

Tronco di pino non l'avevo mai sentito. Tronco di fico, pezzo di gnocco, un bel manzo sì... Ma tronco di pino mai!


----------



## giginho

Ok, abbiamo appurato che è un'espressione che si capisce e si sente solo nel Torinese.....io lo uso spesso anche riferito a me stesso (e sono praticamente l'unico) ma si sente molto anche riferito a dei veri figazzi sia in Torino che paesi limitrofi!


----------



## violadaprile

Anja.Ann said:


> Ciao a tutti , ciao-ciao, Gigi
> 
> Mai sentita nemmeno io l'espressione "è un tronco di pino" ... ma proprio pensando allo stile della Littizzetto, non potrebbe essere una forma ironica per "un bel fusto" (d'albero, chiaramente)?



Ah già ... effettivamente "fusto" è abbastanza diffuso, anche se secondo me un po' antiquato  lo usava la mia mamma (per sentirsi "moderna") il che è tutto dire 

Adesso per lo più sento "figo" o anche "gnocco", per l'appunto


----------



## VogaVenessian

Akire72 said:


> Tronco di pino non l'avevo mai sentito. Tronco di fico, pezzo di gnocco, un bel manzo sì... Ma tronco di pino mai!


Prendo atto, soprattutto grazie allo zelo di Giginho nel sostenere la causa, del valore elogiativo/ ammirativo dell'espressione. Nel mio post #4# segnalavo il possibile, e per me più consueto, valore negativo dell'epiteto tronco affibbiato a qualcuno. Ora mi accorgo che anche le espressioni riportate da Akire (gnocco/ manzo) possono assumere significati non proprio elogiativi (per me più consueti nel parlato quotidiano). Mi spiego: GNOCCO vale per STUPIDO; MANZO è una persona greve e goffa nei movimenti.
Sarà una sorta di nemesi a danno dei FICHI?
PS) Per quanto mi risulta solo fico e gnocca sono epiteti elogiativi senza se e senza ma.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Viola 

Di fatto, non ho mai scritto che è quanto sento dire, bensì che, forse, la moderna espressione potrebbe derivare dal vecchio "fusto": "tronco" nella fattispecie, rimanda a "fusto", non trovi? Tant'é che, se proprio volessimo sottilizzare, che si tratti di "pino" o "abete" o "faggio" o "leccio" fa ben poca differenza  ...
Oh, la mia mamma non l'usava proprio ... forse non aveva bisogno di sentirsi moderna


----------



## giginho

"Ehi Fustaccio!!!!!" è un'espressione che si sente dire da un ben poco virile personaggio in un film di Bud Spencer della metà degli anni 70.....e a me ha sempre fatto morir dal ridere.

Sono quasi certo della bontà della deduzione di Anna sull'etimologia del termine tronco che discende da fusto.....sempre che non si parli di fusto di olivo che è tutto bello storto.......ma qui andiamo a finire nella botanica ed esuliamo dal contesto.


----------



## violadaprile

Infatti, Anja, vero, ma se nessuno fa l'associazione mentale, secondo me significa che non è una metafora così buona 

PS Mi dispiace se ho dato l'impressione di aver equivocato, non era così, avevo capito perfettamente  
PPS La mia mamma sì, e devo riconoscere che spesso ci riusciva anche


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ma come, Viola! Avevo persino precisato: "fusto (d'albero, chiaramente) "


----------



## Nunou

Io l'ho già sentito dire...ma direi che il senso, più che al "fusto" in generale, è riferito a certi presunti "attributi" specifici 
Ci siamo capiti?


----------

